# I've got a ganglion (I think)



## guitarpete247 (26 Sep 2011)

I've had a pain on the inside of my wrist just below the thumb of my left hand for a few weeks now. Today I fitted new tyres, Schwalbe Marathon, and this evening I noticed a lump on my wrist. It feels bruised. After a bit of research it looks like I may have a Volar Wrist Ganglion. It looks very much like this (Photo from web site). 





Anyone else had one and do they last long



.


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2011)

I had one on my wrist some years back.

You know the old wives tale of whacking it with a bible?

Me I whacked my wrist down on the kitchen top. Pop. Stung a bit. 

Had to re-do it a couple of times as it came back, but then went. Never come back.

They don't always go down as it's caused by inflammation of the sheath that surrounds the tendons, and you get excess fluid. Docs will probably say leave. Whacking it does work.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Sep 2011)

When I saw the title I was going to suggest moist toilet wipes


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Sep 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> When I saw the title I was going to suggest moist toilet wipes




LMAO


----------



## BluesDave (26 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> I had one on my wrist some years back.
> 
> You know the old wives tale of whacking it with a bible?
> 
> ...



This is a sure way to break your wrist. My advice would be to visit your GP.


----------



## ThePainInSpain (26 Sep 2011)

Could be a Lipoma. That is like a cyst, it's a ball of fatty tissue. I had one on my leg for a couple of years, but had it removed last year. Local anesthetic and a 15 min op.

If you can sort of move the inside of it around, then it's probably a Lipoma.




">


----------



## Baggy (26 Sep 2011)

When I first changed to drop bars my set up was very poor I ended up with what I suspect was a ganglion. After changing the position of my bars it more or less went away, but can still see a bit of a bump there 8 years on. If in doubt - off to the docs!


----------



## growingvegetables (26 Sep 2011)

It's a very common place for a ganglion - so mine came differently, between the knuckles of my middle and fourth finger. 




Go and see your GP - if it is a ganglion, there are less painful ways of getting rid of them than by whacking them with a Bible!  Mine got bigger, and bigger, and bigger ...... and then smaller, and smaller, and it's now almost disappeared.


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Dec 2011)

It was a ganglion. I say was as I whacked it on the door frame the other day and it went .


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> It was a ganglion. I say was as I whacked it on the door frame the other day and it went .


 
See it worked !


----------



## Carol C (7 Dec 2011)

I had one many years ago and went to the Dr's with it; he promptly whacked it with a book - no more Ganglion! Not sure Dr's would be allowed to do that these days though, but it does work


----------



## screenman (7 Dec 2011)

I went to the doctors with one on my ankle, as is my norm I did not listen properly and ended up telling people I had gangrene


----------



## 400bhp (7 Dec 2011)

I have one that comes and goes on my wrist.

Bloody hurts too.


----------



## pshore (7 Dec 2011)

guitarpete247 said:


> I've had a pain on the inside of my wrist just below the thumb of my left hand for a few weeks now. Today I fitted new tyres, Schwalbe Marathon, and this evening I noticed a lump on my wrist. It feels bruised. After a bit of research it looks like I may have a Volar Wrist Ganglion. It looks very much like this (Photo from web site).
> 
> Anyone else had one and do they last long .


 

I had one on the other side of my wrist. It came a went a few times. The doctor tried to pop it without warning me the idiot, then the last time it popped as I fell off a sledge.

For me it was all tendonitis/rsi related due to using a mouse wheel too much. I still suffer a little today. Take care to rest it if you are doing anything repetitive, it could be a warning sign.


----------



## rowan 46 (7 Dec 2011)

when I had a ganglion the doctor suggested I whack it with a big book


----------



## Ellis456 (8 Dec 2011)

The book doesnt work lol it's actually casues more damage lol, I know as I tried when I had a cyst even with the bigges heaviest book I could find, dont go there lol. I had a cyst on my knee, got it done at the gp, it's actually just white puss inside they squezze out, still got the scar and stitch marks.

I also had a cyst on my wrist it's still there slightly, got it sucked out with a needle and it came back but smaller, not that noticeable but still there.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Dec 2011)

I've got one between the base of my little and ring finger on my left hand. It's neither uncomfortable nor troublesome, but I'm always aware of it.

The doc recommended not to have it removed unless absolutely necessary as it is, apparently, quite tricky with all the tendons, nerves and muscles in there.

Hopefully it'll go by its own accord.


----------



## Cycletrax (18 Dec 2011)

When I was a "Deckie" on trawlers we used to call them Jummy lumps, the usual cause of them was continuous hour upon hour gutting big fish, usually big cod (Spraggs). I personally have never suffered one, banging them against a pound board was the usual way of getting rid of them.


----------

